# Favorite Brand of Scope



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Favorite Brand of Scope*​
Burris411.43%Nikon617.14%Leupold1542.86%BSA25.71%Bushnell25.71%Simmons00.00%Tasco38.57%Weaver38.57%Redfield00.00%


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I know that this subject gets alot of debate, so i'll start the argument on here.

My opinion on scopes are as follows: Anything under 50 dollars is junk, 50-100 dollars are for .22's and light kicking centerfires only, 100-250 dollars are good for most of your hunting and varmint rifles, over 250 dollars is reserved for long range accuracy and bench guns.

I'm a Burris Man Myself!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Tasco. Lifetime warrenty, can be had for under $50 bucks and they're still plenty good for the average hunter to use and if it does break, heck, it was only $50 bucks, no big deal. BSA is another decent quality scope that you can pick up for under $50 bucks if you shop around and they'll work as good as anything for the average hunter.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=943795
This scope is way under $50 bucks but I'd bet it'll work as good as anything else on the market.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would like to place more than one company.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I am a Burris fan and will continue to be but the truth is bushnell sells the most in the optics market about 90% in the U.S. I'm going to use a Kahles Multi-Zero this spring on a .264 Win Mag I'm building so I'll see if I like them too. That Muti-Zero system has me excited to see how usefull it realy will be.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I am a Nikon guy, but my next one will be a zeiss...which I didnt see on the list...


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Zeiss hands down. Bought a leupold 4.5-14X50 but wish i would have considered the zeiss before doing so. Don't get me wrong i love my leupold also but the crispness of the zeiss is simply unreal. Like my dad always told me buy it once and be done with it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You forgot Sightron. Absolutely the best scope for the money; compares favorably with Kahles, Swar, ect, at a fraction of the price...


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

Weaver's new Grand Slam series are the absolute best deal in town!! The new line is bright and clear and by far a better choice than the usual Burris or Leopold. :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would not own ANY of the aforementioned scopes. Swarovski/Kahles are on all my rifles. I don't see how you people see through those junk scopes at dark???? :sniper:

I have had a Tasco, Leupold and Bushnell. All were passable in broad daylight. I would have saved money if I had just bought the quality ones in the beginning.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I agree with S&A

Swarovski scopes are spendy but well worth the price IMO. I own two of them and plan on getting another one for my 7mag.

Bob


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all!

I have Leupolds. Those are the best and that's what I consider when buying. 
The options available are worth the purchase. Check their
catalog out.

See yeaw


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Ditto cbass
Ziess put a 4.5x14x44 on a 30STW love its low light capabilities.I have a 50 year old Ziess on a combination gun it is still better than most of the other brands I have tried. Also I found it nice to have binoculars and scope of the same capabilities doesn't do any good to see with binoculars and can't see it in the scope. But have used and liked the Burris scopes with Posi-lock on heavy magnums. Besides the older I get the more I depend on good optics.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey S&A, for some reason, I don't seem to have a problem shooting sub MOA groups and harvesting deer at 300+ yards every year with my rifles equipped with "junk" Sightrons. I don't know exactly what you mean by "in the "dark", but their light transmission is just fine within legal shooting hours...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I appologise for not listing Sightron, and Zeiss. To be honest those scopres are out of my price range, I don't blink an eye at dropping 400 dollars for a piece of quality glass, but when you get past that, I pass out!
:eyeroll: 
But if you guys like Zeiss by all means buy them.
As for calling Burris junk, I've killed alot of stuff in alot of different places and I have NEVER had a problem with light transmission. I'll never buy anything but Burris.
:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Do any of you own a Scheels brand scope? I do not know who makes them for Scheels, but we own 2 of them and for the money want more of them. The clarity is unreal for them money. 
Also, if anyone is wondering; the answer is no. I am not an employee and neither is my wife or any other relative.....don't even have a friend that works there. But I wouldn't mind working there a few months to get a few more !!!


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i have a sightron 3x9x40 milldot and it outshot 3 Leupolds.....they put all four scopes on the gun and sighted them in and the sightron held zero better than all 3 Leupolds but i wont argue about clearity they were almost identical........


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Mossy,

I have a Scheels 3.5-10 X 42 scope mounted on my Tikka. I haven't used it much. Just to sight the gun in. So far I like it.

If I remember correctly the warranty is about the same as the Leupold.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, you can tell the poor people... i like the BSA scopes, as well as pentax... but mostly i have bushnell and simmons on my rifles...

And after having 4 JUNK tasco's they are used for target practice when people give them to me... i have had 2 given to me in the last year by guys who can't get tasco to repair or replace them... so much for the warranty...

:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ND_RC

Quite honestly, the warranty is one step better. They will exchange you on the spot when you bring it in; or so they claim..... Don't even have to pay shipping to send it back or send money with to have the replacement returned to you; I have had to do that.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> ND_RC
> 
> Quite honestly, the warranty is one step better. They will exchange you on the spot when you bring it in; or so they claim......


That's what I thought, but wasn't sure.

Thanks


----------

